# Looking at a Long Longtrac 520 4wd w/loader and winch



## woodman52 (26 d ago)

Hi, I am new to the forum but have been lurking. I have an opportunity to buy a long longtrac 520 4wd with a loader and a logging winch. A couple of questions before I drive to look at it. From photos the paint looks good, guy says it starts and runs good. everything works as it should except the loader only goes halfway up. (Maybe disconnected line or something simple - I am guessing from previous posts) He is asking 10k but kept saying make an offer. the winch is a Wallenstein (new around 5k but well used) the loader is a longagribusiness 5300, Tires look like 80%. He says tranny fluid is a little milky.
What issues should I look for besides the normal operational (blowby, oil, maintanence, wear and tear, etc.)?
If it is all functional what should I offer (I know tough question) ballpark is fine?
Would the loader fit my Oliver 1365?
My plan would be to use this is my woods to pull logs and at my mill to move logs around. I currently have a nice Farmi winch on my 1365 so don't need the one on it but figure I could sell one or the other. He is also willing to separate the winch (which I would do if the money is right.)
If I get it I am sure I will have more questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello woodman52, welcome to the forum.

It could be that the hydraulic fluid level is low and the pump runs out of fluid whilst lifting the loader halfway up?? I don't know where the hydraulic reservoir is on a Long tractor, but it's probably the rear differential reservoir.

There's not a lot of demand for Long tractors. They're good tractors, parts can be hard to find / take a while to get. Attached below is a listing of Long tractors (520 is not listed). Judge for yourself. 

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/for-sale/long/tractors/1100


----------

